# CPT Code for Draf III Sinusotomy



## nsclark2

Can anyone recommend the correct code for the Draf III Frontal Sinusotomy?  Outpatient procedure center was calling for CPT code...no op notes.  Thanks!


----------



## karenjean65

I see that this message has been out there for some time. I too am struggling for a cpt code for a Draft III sinsuotomy. Is there a specific code for this? I have just been coding endocopic sinus surgery codes but feel I am not capturing everything I could.

Is there a cpt code that is recommended for a Draft III?

Should I use endoscopic codes with a modifier -22?

Also, are there any specific codes for the Landmark guidance? A prior message from a few years ago recommended add on code 61795, but this code is no longer in existence. Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Kpope2565

*Draf iii*

Has anyone found a procedure code for this?  I see older requests but no replies.
thanks


----------



## jackjones62

In all my research it appears that the "Draf III" frontal sinusotomy is performed endoscopically leaving only one code, CPT 31276; but, if other procedures are performed be sure to bill appropriately; from what I read, Draf III includes the resection of the frontal sinus floor and some mucosal grafting etc... so that may be something billable aside for the endoscopic code depending on how it is documented.  I did not realize myself that endoscopic frontal sinusotomies encompass varying degrees of difficulty and that there are Draf I, II and III; it's par for course, ENT CPT codes are lacking, they are also not in tune with keeping up with the new techiques and technologies.  

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------



## ljhanson

*Draft III*

61782 Can be used for the guidance. I would suggest modifier 22 for Draft III with good documentation in the operative note along with extra time and risk. I send a letter accompanying the operative note with the additional monetary amount requested.


----------



## suec

Found this if info from 2011 if your interested.  Page 4 describes DRAF and code selection.

http://wdhillsaapc.org/sitebuilderc.../doesyournoseknowwhenittherightcode042412.pdf


----------

